# Grooming Pillow



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

We had talked about the grooming pillow before, I gave Sophie a bath just now to get the vet smells off so took a couple of pics and a little video. She really loves it she will be squirreling around while I'm blow drying her and when I put the pillow on, she relaxes and just sinks down onto it and almost falls asleep.  She's never been so still on the grooming table. Plus it's pretty stinking cute. 0


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Love her! She is adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

she does look cute in it!
so this actually helps in grooming?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I think it was made for help in putting in top knots. But it also keeps them from being able to bite and play with the brush so much if they are prone to do so LOL. It make Sophie kind of sleepy she likes laying her head on the pillow.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I like the last picture. You can see just the tip of her little pink tongue!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I think she was giving me the raspberry


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam uses a full sized people pillow for when they lay on a side. One is filled with Buckwheat, and it's a favorite of all the dogs.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That sounds like an even better idea Tom and probably cheaper!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I bought Truffles the grooming pillow in pink. 😊 The people pillow sounds like a great idea too!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Would love to see a picture of Truffles in her pink one!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Such a gorgeous little pup. I like the pillow, think i should try it. Grooming is always such a hustle sometimes.:smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

> Such a gorgeous little pup. I like the pillow, think i should try it. Grooming is always such a hustle sometimes.


If nothing else they are awfully cute in them


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

She is a sweetheart! Love the vid and pics. <3


----------

